# Hot Internet Chinese Words "山寨" shān zhài



## raychinese (Aug 18, 2009)

The Backgrounds of "山寨"shān zhài .The Chinese word "山寨" (shān zhài) literally refers to remote mountain villages that are mostly beyond the reach of administrative control. 
Recently, however, the word has been used to describe people who imitate celebrities,or describe products or works of art or pop culture that have borrowed ideas from famous brands products or works."山寨" (shān zhài) has become a culture of its own, symbolizing anything that imitates something famous. 

The Popularity of "山寨" (shān zhài) culture "山寨" (shān zhài) has become an accepted name for the replicated products of brand goods 
after "山寨" (shān zhài) Cell phones produced by small individual workshops in southern China became popular in the mainland market over the past two years. 

Besides "山寨" (shān zhài) electronic products,of which there are many, there are "山寨" (shān zhài) movies, "山寨" (shān zhài) stars and even a "山寨" (shān zhài) Spring Festival Gala,a copy of the 25-year-old traditional show presented by CCTV on Chinese Lunar New Year's eve.


----------

